# Bright Light , Bright Light (Gizmo Voice). 4real i need your advice



## stinger (Feb 21, 2013)

OK
I have:
1 canon speedlite 600ex-rt
1 YONGNUO YN-568EX
1 YONGNUO YN-565EX

plus this budget, not happy with planning on donating to my youth center.

Im looking for a good set up that will be good to use for studio work but on a budget someone suggested
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?is=REG&Q=&A=details&O=productlist&sku=906651

but that kind of high since i just got my 6D

Please. Lighting is more for like Modeling shoots


----------



## dpedro (Feb 21, 2013)

I have 2 600EX's and the ST-E3-RT

plus this cheap umbrella kit:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/425220-REG/Impact_DFUMK_Digital_Flash_Umbrella_Mount.html

All you need for this is about 800 bucks, especially if you get the 600 and the ST remote used. The umbrella kit is only 98 dollars.


----------



## dorkus99 (Feb 22, 2013)

You already have the flashes, just not sure why you went with those combinations. The 600EX-RT has radio capabilities, but the yongnuo's do not, you could have gone with a 580EXII for less $ and be able to get the exact same use in this case. No worries though since you can use RF transmission with your 600EX on camera to trigger the other two. So really all you would need is a setup like dpedro mentioned, two flash stands and two umbrellas, and you have a decent 2-3 light setup (3 if you use the one on camera as well).
That umbrella kit from b&h is a decent deal and a great start. Plenty good enough for modeling shoots.


----------

